# JD 2010 3pt.hitch



## Gyroman1949 (May 4, 2017)

I have a jd2010 diesel, When I put the tractor up for the winter the 3pt hitch 
worked fine, it lifted the brushhog no problems. I got it out this spring to start
mowing and the levers on the left of the dash to raise or lower the 3pt hitch
will not move. Everything else power steering etc. works fine. Is their something inside that is just hanging up ( cable etc.)
that I need to free up. Thanks in advance for the info.

Mike


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mike, Welcome to the tractor forum. 

I looked up your lift levers on the John Deere Parts catalog website, and found that there are cables attached to both levers. If you have time, you might try working some oil into the cable housings. 

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------

